# Passport validity at the time of visa filing.



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI yesterday. While going thru the AU immigration website, I have read that the applicant's passport must be valid for atleast 2 years at the time of visa application.

My passport will expire in Jun 2014. Do you think I should renew the same now, before I proceed further ? (I will be applying for 189 visa).
If so, I shall start the renewal process now without any further delays.

Please suggest. :confused2:

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Please can anyone share advise on the above??


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

i think i remember seeing validity only for 6 months...can you pls share the link which states its for 2 yrs.


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi kark

Below is the snippet from Booklet 6 (Pg 36)

_Passport details
During the processing of your application you and all family members included in the application will need to satisfy identity requirements. The standard method for this is by using a current passport. The passport should be the passport you will use to travel to Australia if a visa is granted and should be valid for an adequate period *(it is recommended this be at least 2 years)*. You should use this passport to evidence identity in connection with any aspect of this application. In particular, you will need to present your passport and those for all family members included in your application to the doctor when you have your medical examination._

Thanks..


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI yesterday. While going thru the AU immigration website, I have read that the applicant's passport must be valid for atleast 2 years at the time of visa application.
> 
> ...


Dear,

You can apply confidently as My Passport is going to expire in Oct, 2013 but i applied for Visa Subclass 489 in Oct, 2012. So at the time of applying the application the passport validity was just 1 year and I got the grant on the same.

So don't worry. Just go with it.

Thanks.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

You can go through with the application. 2 years is a recommendation - passports with shorter validity periods have been accepted. 

How long will it take you to get a new passport? If it is a hassle then just go ahead and use your current passport, if it is relatively easy and quick I would suggest you put a hold on your EOI and get the new passport, update EOI with new passport details then submit it.

The reason I suggest this, is you are going to have to apply for a new passport in any case next year. That may be in your first few months in Australia.


----------



## kondalonline (Aug 10, 2013)

My name is Kondal. I have a question. I think you can help me.

I have submitted EOI for Australian 189 visa in May'2013 and got invitation on 1st July'2013. 
We have lodged visa application on 3rd of July'2013. Case office hasn't been assigned yet.

My passport is valid till 18-Feb-2014 (just 6 months validity). Could you please let me know whether I need to apply for a new passport and update the details or should I wait till a Case office is assigned ?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

i have similar problem...i have received invitation on 9-08-2013 and my passport is going to expire 17 february 2014.....
i am confused what should i do ..it is expiring in 5 months...

please help me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Just apply for you visa and then apply for a new passport. When you have the new passport let the case officer know the new passport details.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Just apply for you visa and then apply for a new passport. When you have the new passport let the case officer know the new passport details.


thank you sir for your prompt reply...


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Just apply for you visa and then apply for a new passport. When you have the new passport let the case officer know the new passport details.


Hello Shel Thank you very much for the effort that you guys are making..without this forum things would not have been much easier ..i have lodged my state sponsored 489 visa application on 6th october. As your recommendations i applied with my current passport 
(due to expire february 2014) and applied for the new one which i am expecting it to be ready in 2 days.since i have not been allocated a case officer yet how could i let them know about my new passport details?? they didn't provide any email.. i was also thinking to do the medicals ..should i book my appointment with the current passport or wait till the case officer comes and let him/her know of the changes and then book medical ..additionally my wife is pregnant and due in december. i spoke to one of the panel doctors she said we do not recommend Xray for pregnant women. they said i and my wife can go ahead with medical and they will issue a deferral of Xray.once the baby is born she can do the Xray. Is it going to be ok??? 
not sure mate what to do ..i hope you will shed some light on this issues.
Thank you very much for your help again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

If your wife is unable to do her medicals i would get yours done at the same time as her to increase your validation period it would otherwise be based on your medicals. It would also be wise to do them with the new passport to avoid confusion.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> If your wife is unable to do her medicals i would get yours done at the same time as her to increase your validation period it would otherwise be based on your medicals. It would also be wise to do them with the new passport to avoid confusion.


Is there anyway to let diac know about my new passport before the case officer is selected??


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes fill and upload the change of circumstances form.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

got it in the attach file page..there is an option to upload the 1022 form...glad i find this site and i didn't have to find a migration agent to do that ...thank you again shel.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

confused again !!!! at the beginning of form 80 i have quoted the question below( Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment) which one to choose from ?? i have applied for 489 visa..

I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: 
>migrant 
>temporary resident 
>visitor 
>student 
>refugee/ humanitarian entrant
OR
I am applying in Australia for: 
>a further temporary stay or visit
>permanent residence 
>protection


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

LOL if it is a PR visa you have applied as a migrant.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

fanofneymar said:


> thank you sir for your prompt reply...


I don't think it's a good idea to assume a person is male on an Internet forum just because you happen to be male yourself. Just a thought.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to assume a person is male on an Internet forum just because you happen to be male yourself. Just a thought.


I would be careful next time..


----------

